# Ribs 3-2-1 When in foil



## thesmurf (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey all,

I am smoking some ribs using the 3-2-1 method. I was just curious as to what some of you put in the foil, as a marinade or steaming juices, during the 2 hour period. I would also like to know the outcome, whether sweeter or hotter (Spice) or bbq taste. I am interested in all ideas and willing to try most things. Thanks in advance.

~TheSmurf~
*True Bar-B-Que doesn't use BBQ sauce as a sauce, but as a companion. Or just not at all. IMO.*


----------



## foamheart (Apr 7, 2014)

I use a little apple cider vinager, some squirt butter, salt and cracked black. I use the apple cider vinegar cause that's how Pop did it when grilling. Its supposed to tenderize, but it adds a nice tangy taste.

The 2 hours is basically a steaming technique to break down and tenderize the meat. Then when you remove the foil it drys and firms back up, or that's my understanding.

If you want to sauce the ribs the last hours is when you do that.


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 7, 2014)

The 3-2-1 is a guide for a time line, not all ribs need that much time......

For the foil stage I use liquid butter, agave (darker ones), brown sugar, tiger sauce and some apple sauce.

For the final stage I take the juice from one pack of ribs and combine with beer, apple cider vinegar and a bit of tomato paste to thicken it up. Brush on the ribs and sprinkle with a bit more seasoning. The rest of the foil juices left I will make a dipping sauce for those that want more sauce.


----------



## yotzee (Apr 7, 2014)

I use softened real butter smeared on the foil, then my rub, honey, and finally about a 1/4 cup of apple juice mixed with apple cider vinegar.  I only foil for 1.5 hours.  I usually go 3.5/1.5/1.  I like the consistency I get with that.  Tender but firm with a bite that pulls away clean without falling off the bone.

I also use the foiling juices as a baste for the final hour before applying a sauce.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

When I foil a lot of the times I use Chef JimmyJ's foiling juice. Everyone around here really likes it. Here is the thread for it...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## foamheart (Apr 7, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> When I foil a lot of the times I use Chef JimmyJ's foiling juice. Everyone around here really likes it. Here is the thread for it...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


You know I never tried that, and I do love his finishing sauce! <adds to list>

My problem is I don't foil much.


----------



## disco (Apr 7, 2014)

I hate to be lazy but the best results I've had putting liquid in the foil is just a few tablespoons apple juice.

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You know I never tried that, and I do love his finishing sauce! <adds to list>
> 
> My problem is I don't foil much.


If you like his finishing sauce Foam you will like it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It's pretty much my go-to now whenever I foil...


----------



## joopster (Apr 7, 2014)

I put butter, brown sugar and honey on the foil and toss the ribs on...













Photo Feb 27, 17 32 07.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## flash (Apr 7, 2014)

Just some apple cider vinegar and a little Makers Mark.


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 8, 2014)

I forgot to add into mine. I place the meat side down in the foil.


----------



## fowldarr (Jul 19, 2014)

Butter, brown sugar and homemade jalapeño jelly (sometimes honey)


----------

